# New hunting contest sign up page



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is where you sign up to be a part of the NEWLY IMPROVED hunting contest. the contest will start once we fill up 10 teams of 3. You MUST be one of the first 30 people to sign up if you want to get in, the rest should be pretty clear. If you are in just say, "IM IN".

BTW I AM IN so there is 29 spots still left open for anyone besides one guy I already told cannot join because he starts a bunch of crap we dont need. Hurry up, spots are limited and most likely will go fast


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

here are the rules for this new contest

NEWLY EDITED RULES........WHAT ARE SOME THOUGHTS ON THIS. LET ME KNOW THROUGH PM OF ANY CHANGES THAT SHOULD BE MADE

*1) Archery Kills get full points
2) Firearm kills get 1/2 of points listed for that species
3) must be a current season for that animal
4) must show your tag or license in a picture
5) must not exceed bag limit
6) Only North American Big Game animals (including wild turkey)*
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 150"- 15 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 120"- 12 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 100"- 9 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck under 100"- 5 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) doe- 5 points
Black bear- 10 points
Brown Bear- 15 points
Bull Moose- 15 points
Cow moose- 10 points
Bull Elk- 15 points
Cow Elk- 10 points
Wild Turkey (tom)- 10 points
Wild Turkey (jake)- 7 points
Wild Turkey (hen)- 5 points
NO WILD TURKEY PULLETS ALLOWED (young turkeys that are less than one year old)
Caribou (bull)- 15 points
Caribou (cow)- 10 points
Mountain Goats or Bighorn Sheep (male)- 15 points
Mountain Goats or Bighorn Sheep (female)- 10 points
Predators- 10 points (does not include raccoons, badgers, etc)
Beaver- 1 point (limit 5 per every 2 WEEKS)
Small Game animals (1/2 a point, limit 5 per WEEK)
Hogs- 3 points (limit 5 per MONTH)
Bowfishing- 1/2 point per fish (limit 5 per WEEK)


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Im in


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

OK arhoythunter is in, 28 spots left


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

If Muzzyman1212 tries to sign it doesnt count, I have already banned him from this contest for trash talking me randomly and I dont want this to turn into an arguement


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im in, but no body is showing there licence.. to much.. and no tag either. i bet 100 bucks there is no illegal hunters out there...


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im in, but no body is showing there licence.. to much.. and no tag either. i bet 100 bucks there is no illegal hunters out there...


i just had that because some people may poach to get more points, but i guess if something is suspicious, we will just ask to see a license or permit


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well you can still poach with a licence.. how about the animal must be tagged and the tag must be visible? thats good.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well you can still poach with a licence.. how about the animal must be tagged and the tag must be visible? thats good.


yes besides animals that dont need a specific tag on each animal such as small game and fish


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm in. Fix all the problems (if any) now so we don't have to change the rules during the contest.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

K im in. Can me and outdoorkid1 be on the same team, cuz we go to the same schhol and are in the same grade.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> yes besides animals that dont need a specific tag on each animal such as small game and fish


right. I personally think only squirrels and rabbits for small game.. and I think like ducks/geese/pheasants should be like 1 points, cause I bow hunt geese.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> right. I personally think only squirrels and rabbits for small game.. and I think like ducks/geese/pheasants should be like 1 points, cause I bow hunt geese.


Ducks, geese, and pheasabts should be worth like 2 because they are harder to shoot than deer and they are smaller.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeaahh


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

okay ducks and geese and pheasants worth 1 point with bow, 1/2 point with gun, and a limit of 5 per WEEK


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i all ready said i was in sop yea and for the people that are complaining because of the tag you dont need a close up off it just where its tied to the animal in the pic i agree with outdoorsman3 just make it visable


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> okay ducks and geese and pheasants worth 1 point with bow, 1/2 point with gun, and a limit of 5 per WEEK


I like the limit of 5 per week because some people will go out with shot guns and shoot 100s of them in a week.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

im in


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

no, no gun in this contest. I think only bow(besides turkey) cause I shoot about 5 ducks and geese a week. I think bow only. kyle, return pm please


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

23 spots left, they are going quick. and outdoorsman3, i allowed guns because of some circumstances in nebraska you cannot bowhunt during the rut, it is open to gun only at the best time


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> no, no gun in this contest. I think only bow(besides turkey) cause I shoot about 5 ducks and geese a week. I think bow only. kyle, return pm please


Well Why have it for turkey and not other animals like deer or antelope. In Nebraska and other states, the gam&parks make the rifle season when they predict when the ruts gonna be. We can't bowhunt during rifle season so were pretty much missing out on the best part of deer season. I think we should do what g5hoythunter said and have them 1/2 the points.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

oh alright, I didnt know that. sorry


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

idk if you can bowhunt in MN ? i geuss i wouldnt bother


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya its fine, and also hunting in other states for like billy goats or something. That would be extremely hard to staulk even within 100 yards of them because there wouldn't be much for cover up in the mountains.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> oh alright, I didnt know that. sorry


i am gonna have to say no guns on the small game though, thats just too easy, and i am not gonna accept fawns(deer) or calves(moose, elk, etc) for any points, we need to let them grow


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> i am gonna have to say no guns on the small game though, thats just too easy, and i am not gonna accept fawns(deer) or calves(moose, elk, etc) for any points, we need to let them grow


or anything that is really young like a bear cub


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> i am gonna have to say no guns on the small game though, thats just too easy, and i am not gonna accept fawns(deer) or calves(moose, elk, etc) for any points, we need to let them grow


Ya, I can sure stack them rabbits up with my .17cal. That wouldn't seem fair, we would have to do bow only on rabbits and squirrels. And ya we shouldn't be excepting fawns and calves. Some one would probably go out hunting to get points and shoot the first deer they see just for points on a contest. Making them wait for a mature one would be great. But in some states like Texas, there deer don't even get half as big ( body wise) as the ones in Nebraska. So it would be tough to deturmin how mature they are.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

hey g5hoyt hunter did you get the picture i texted you?


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

when will teams be posted?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya, I can sure stack them rabbits up with my .17cal. That wouldn't seem fair, we would have to do bow only on rabbits and squirrels. And ya we shouldn't be excepting fawns and calves. Some one would probably go out hunting to get points and shoot the first deer they see just for points on a contest. Making them wait for a mature one would be great. But in some states like Texas, there deer don't even get half as big ( body wise) as the ones in Nebraska. So it would be tough to deturmin how mature they are.


we will figure that out when it comes allong


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

im in


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

or like the deer in illinois


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> when will teams be posted?


teams will be posted shortly after all 30 spots are filled


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

what how big they are you can tell like that buck you have posted in the trophy room thread is 150 like you said but if its close then look at the body and other things


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> i am gonna have to say no guns on the small game though, thats just too easy, and i am not gonna accept fawns(deer) or calves(moose, elk, etc) for any points, we need to let them grow


You shouldnt have pheasant, grouse, and stuff like that to be no guns allowed because that would be hard.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

22 spots left. 8 have been filled so far in 30 minutes. we r doing pretty good


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> teams will be posted shortly after all 30 spots are filled


You said you were going to arange the teams with weak hunters and strong hunters to make them even, right.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> You shouldnt have pheasant, grouse, and stuff like that to be no guns allowed because that would be hard.


yes I know


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

be a better shot then i geuss if i can get an image to load i built a system for birds in the air saw it on arrow affiction


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> You said you were going to arange the teams with weak hunters and strong hunters to make them even, right.


yessir


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> yes I know


ok you just said small game so I was thinking those were included.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> yessir


ok good


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

g5, i say 40 guys with 4 man teams.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> g5, i say 40 guys with 4 man teams.


Ya we might have to take more people, but we'll see like after a few days or something.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> g5, i say 40 guys with 4 man teams.


I think we should do that if there are that many people that want to join but if theres only like 35 people who want to join dont do waht he said.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> g5, i say 40 guys with 4 man teams.


 we will see how many extra guys we have 1st before we change anything


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i like 3 man teams and since we could make it fair try to rate your self truthfully how good of bowhunter you are how great of shot, how far stuff like that?
just a thought


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

it is not that much of a best shot thing.. some people have kick arse spots and some people have not that good of spots. thats what it should go on.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

RATE YOURSELF~ 1 BEING A BEGINNER AND 5 BEING A VERY SKILLED ARCHER! me is like 3.9


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

well i havent had a year yet where i havent got a 6 point or better im a 4.5


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

just rate yourself as beginner, average, or expert

one of each will go onto each team


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

a low expert i geuss were kids so were not no levi morgan or something


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, in Nebraska last year I could legally kill 4 deer and I got 4 deer, and the smallest buck I ever killed scored 115 so how would you rank me to everyone else?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

your an expert outdoorkid if you killed 4 over 115's... im a moderate. in the middle, ive killed one.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> your an expert outdoorkid if you killed 4 over 115's... im a moderate. in the middle, ive killed one.


I din't kill 4 bucks over 115, I killed 4 deer last year and the smallest buck I ever shot in my entire life is 115, but then again i've only killed 2 bucks. In Nebraska you can only shoot 2 bucks a year. I shoot does for the meat and then wait for the big ones.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i have a 1 deer limit so i think we should let party hunting be allowed under these conditons:
1) you have to shoot it
2) must have a tag on it
3) 3 deer limit 

its legal to party hunt for deer but im just using someone elses tag which is another way we could do skill level how many deer you have to shoot for your tag?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> i have a 1 deer limit so i think we should let party hunting be allowed under these conditons:
> 1) you have to shoot it
> 2) must have a tag on it
> 3) 3 deer limit
> ...


Its illegal to kill deer for other peoples tags in Nebraska


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

me and outdoorsman3 will handle the skill levels later, end of story, but as for now get as many people as you can to join


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

well how about we do for teams 3 man teams with
1, 1-2 deer per man
1, 3-4 deer per man
1 5 + deer per man


----------



## archer43014 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archer43014 said:


> I'm in


I think this is a youth contest only, but check with outdoorsman3 and g5hoytbowhunter


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

how many signed up?


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

im in, i promise i wont argue or anything i will play fair and just stay back and have funn IM IN!


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

crbanta said:


> im in, i promise i wont argue or anything i will play fair and just stay back and have funn IM IN!


alright your in, does anyone know who this is: archer43014? is he a kid? cuz he said hes in


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

logibear said:


> how many signed up?


9 have signed up so far. WE NEED SOME MORE. TELL YOUR FRIENDS AND THE PEOPLE WHO WERE IN THE OTHER CONTEST


----------



## drbowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

let me know if you guys start one that is bow only


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont think it is a kid. I am not sure tho...


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

drbowhunter said:


> let me know if you guys start one that is bow only


just join this one, most people wont use a gun and gun kills only get 1/2 points


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont think it is a kid. I am not sure tho...


It sais he is 28 on his profilehttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=33627 I was just wondering if your going to do a youth only contest or not.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> just join this one, most people wont use a gun and gun kills only get 1/2 points


Ya, this contest is probably going to be 70% bow kills


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> It sais he is 28 on his profilehttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=33627 I was just wondering if your going to do a youth only contest or not.


okay he is not in then


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya, this contest is probably going to be 70% bow kills


or possibly even higher, because archery is the whole point of this


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> or possibly even higher, because archery is the whole point of this


yup


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> okay he is not in then


So this is a youth only contest then, correct


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> So this is a youth only contest then, correct


yeah


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, adults have there own contests..


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yeup


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

come on guys sign up!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

He just started the sign up at 3:10 so i don't think everyone from the last contest has seen it yet.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

hhaha i know


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in I guess.

Jake


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

alright now with jake in it, i think we have 10, someone else count it to make sure i havent missed anyone


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

yea its 10


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Im in


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

okay i have this rabbit that lives under my deck and my dad wants it out can i shoot that? even though its not in season?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

uhmm, is it causing your property any harm? and they have babies right now..


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea i geuss ill see if he gives me a shot im not letting it up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what is it doing to your property? and you will not get points for it.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

my dad is just scared that it will start nawing on the housing its a deck that a human clount get under very well just like a half a foot off the ground


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh. go ahead and shoot it if you want, but you will not get points.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea im going to work up on a crop farm this summer so the only thing i got to shoot is predators and carp maybe when i come home


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sweet, good luck


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea lots of work though but got the trail cams ready and that 150"+ is mine!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

im in.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> i am gonna have to say no guns on the small game though, thats just too easy, and i am not gonna accept fawns(deer) or calves(moose, elk, etc) for any points, we need to let them grow


There are calf tags out there so.....

If you allow squirrels can you accept gophers/richardson ground squirrels?

I'm in.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya its fine, and also hunting in other states for like billy goats or something. That would be extremely hard to staulk even within 100 yards of them because there wouldn't be much for cover up in the mountains.


Ya it is hard. AAron hiked 9 miles and spent the night in the mountain and he shot his billy goat the next day at 450 yards with his gun. He said it was the only one that he saw.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

id rank myself as a average 2.3


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

how many guys now 13-14?


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

im in.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

something like that, I think it would be nice to do 4 man teams with 40 guys. cause some guys dont get on all the time.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3, do you want the biggame24 kid to be signed up for sure?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yah, thanks


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

alright, biggame24 is #15 to sign up, keep them comin


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea im thinking keep it under 10 team over that would just be to hard to handel


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

wolfeman said:


> yea im thinking keep it under 10 team over that would just be to hard to handel


8 teams would be perfect. 8 teams of 3 would mean 24 people would have to sign up.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

we are doing 10 teams of 4, 40 guys. just to help some people if they dont get on right away


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright. If we don't get 40 guys will we just make do with what we have??

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I hunt in mexico and where I live its open season year round for small game plus we grow alfalfa and have sheep so could rabbits and birds shot in in the alfalfa count as small game? 
And do Coyotes count? Ive seen a few taking a good look at my sheep and its legat to kill them year round here too since we have livestock(sheep and cattle)


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

im in. but tags oblivously only need to been shown on tagged animals (animals requiring tags) and with the whole license thing i dont really agree. because in mass you need to be 15 to possess your own license but you can hunt if your parents has a license and they in your pressence. so would that mean they need to be in the picture???


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i geuss if its got a tag on it you shoot it and its totally legal then yes thats what you need to do


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> i hunt in mexico and where i live its open season year round for small game plus we grow alfalfa and have sheep so could rabbits and birds shot in in the alfalfa count as small game?
> And do coyotes count? Ive seen a few taking a good look at my sheep and its legat to kill them year round here too since we have livestock(sheep and cattle)


 *
no birds* and im still thinking about taking rabbits ouut of it but yes coyotes are fine


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> im in. but tags oblivously only need to been shown on tagged animals (animals requiring tags) and with the whole license thing i dont really agree. because in mass you need to be 15 to possess your own license but you can hunt if your parents has a license and they in your pressence. so would that mean they need to be in the picture???


dont worry about it its not a big deal, if i find something that looks or sounds suspicious, i will ask to see the tag for the animal but thats it


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1480646&p=1060734793#post1060734793here is a comment page for the contest so you dont have to make comments on here


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im in.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm out. Sorry guys.

Jake


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

IM IN :darkbeer:


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I'm out. Sorry guys.
> 
> Jake


why


----------



## archer43014 (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry guys my brother inlaw didn't sign out of my account when he posted he thought he was still logged in


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just don't feel like doing it.

Jake


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

dont think justin pollard is under 21


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

JustinPollard said:


> IM IN :darkbeer:


sorry justin you have to be under 18 to do this contest


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

almost go a muskrat with my bowfishing kit do those count?


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

im in


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> almost go a muskrat with my bowfishing kit do those count?


most likely not but if you get one, post a pic and i will decide then, it doesnt necessarily take much skill to shoot a muskrat, ive shot tons of them, and the point of this contest is for kids to become better hunters


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> most likely not but if you get one, post a pic and i will decide then, it doesnt necessarily take much skill to shoot a muskrat, ive shot tons of them, and the point of this contest is for kids to become better hunters


yep. i agree.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

how about an otter?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I wouldnt shoot an otter in my life.. I think they are awesome creatures, I am no PETA, but I can restrain myself from shooting nice animals. I am going to say no on otters.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

******IMPORTANT******

If you are thinking about signing up but dont want to because you think this contest will turn out like the others, dont worry about it. If there are any problems with people starting something that could cause this contest to fail, they will automatically be taken out of the contest, no questions asked. Also if you join and are having a problem with too much bickering or arguing, PM me and either me or outdoorsman3 will investigate this and the people will be punished. If we find that you were telling the truth, the person you report will be taken out of the contest and/or their team will receive a point reduction. I have changed lots of rules already to keep this a fun and exciting contest for everyone involved. So please, get involved in this. The point of this contest isnt necessarily to see who is the best hunter, but it is to help those who struggle with hunting to get better and better. The competition will push these kids having trouble to get out in the woods more often and do more hunting. WE are the next generation of hunters, so lets make it the best generation ever!!!


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> how about an otter?


no sorry dude, I am pretty sure they are not legal to shoot anyways


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

How many people have signed up so far?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> How many people have signed up so far?


18, we need a LOT more


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

we cud work wit that couldnt we?


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea get 2 more five teams of four or we could do 6 teams on three right now?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> yea get 2 more five teams of four or we could do 6 teams on three right now?


or we could wait


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Send a pm to the people that were in the last contest that havn't joined in this one yet and tell them to sign up for this one.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> or we could wait


bahaha ditto


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Trying to get my buddy's to join but there all FRIKEN hardheads!!!


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea i geuss we can wait


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Im in


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Im in


ok sweet you are now on the list


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

your out cuz you joined another contest already,


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

logibear said:


> your out cuz you joined another contest already,


What do you mean he's out? What other contest?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah logan.. what are you talking about?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

logibear said:


> your out cuz you joined another contest already,


 what?


----------



## h2storer (Jan 11, 2010)

I am in


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

im in


----------



## h2storer (Jan 11, 2010)

If we have already shot the animals this season can we still count them?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

h2storer said:


> If we have already shot the animals this season can we still count them?


if it is a 2011 turkey then yes


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

can i be in or is there to many people


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Not enough yr idt


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

well what r we going to do theres not that many people


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

we will probably just work with it and divid the teams evenly..


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

sounds good to me i think im going turkey hunting this weekend so what ever team i landon they will get the points right?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

when will we have teams established?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

when we get some more people.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

that may be a while lol


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

09Admiral said:


> that may be a while lol


i dont think we are gonna wait much longer for it


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Bowhunter1041 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

come on guys sign up!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in if the sign-ups are still open, PM me whoever is in charge of it.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

that would be g5hoytbowhunter


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> that would be g5hoytbowhunter


and outdoorsman3


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm in if the sign-ups are still open, PM me whoever is in charge of it.


yeah your good man.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

so how many guys do we have?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> so how many guys do we have?


idk i still gotta go through and write down all the new ones


----------



## h2storer (Jan 11, 2010)

Can you guys go ahead and make teams cause it looks like therre are not many more people signing up....


----------



## CaseyU (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

im in.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

keep signing up this is awesome


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

yes now we are getting a few more finally

ttt


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yes!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

how much people have signed up?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

see, this is why I told you to start it later, because once we start the contest, there will be nothing to hunt. no seasons open til at least september.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

predators bowfishing turkey?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh, well for me anyways. I hate hunting in the summer. it is just to hot. and I dont post my bowfishing fish, I think that is bs for points.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

we will just have to see how it goes. im sure it will be fine


----------



## bpitt (May 22, 2011)

Im in


----------



## teebo (Jun 30, 2005)

i"m in


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

how much people have signed up?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> how much people have signed up?


I have 28 right now. can someone go through and see if there are more than 28? If you count and get less than 28, it because i may have gotten some by PM but i tried to put them all on this thread


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> I have 28 right now. can someone go through and see if there are more than 28? If you count and get less than 28, it because i may have gotten some by PM but i tried to put them all on this thread


i got 29, but that is probably wrong. I didnt count archerkid13 and that justin pollard guy


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Ill drop out if theres a person left over. I wont be hunting til the fall(except for the ocasional coyote) and maybe some bowfishing and wouldnt want to drag anyone down


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

that is when everyone else id going to be hunting.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> that is when everyone else id going to be hunting.


x2.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> that is when everyone else id going to be hunting.


x3. im not gonna go out in the summer and poach deer


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, poaching is stupid. That is for the hard core hill billys and just plain old jerks.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Or for people who are starving and lost in the woods. But I doubt that would be callled poaching


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

unless they live off the land, with no government to stop them, and I do not think there are any of those people on AT. cause they would not have internet if they were starving..


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Deer-(limit ?-culling is not allowed)
Doe-5 points
Buck-6 point=6 points, 7 point= 7 points, and so on. Points must be 1” or more in length to count and must be "countable" in the picture.
bear-5 points (limit ?)
hogs-5 points (limit ?)
varmints (****, skunk, possum, beaver, armadillo, crows)-1 point (limit ?)
rabbits/squirrels-1 point (limit ?)
coyote, fox, and bobcat-5 points (limit ?)

What y'all think bout this score???


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

theres already a scoring system


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Deer-(limit ?-culling is not allowed)
> Doe-5 points
> Buck-6 point=6 points, 7 point= 7 points, and so on. Points must be 1” or more in length to count and must be "countable" in the picture.
> bear-5 points (limit ?)
> ...


thats pretty nice but it took me a while to create the official scoring system and with lots of help from other people on AT, I think i have it as good as its gonna get


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> thats pretty nice but it took me a while to create the official scoring system and with lots of help from other people on AT, I think i have it as good as its gonna get


and LOTS of people PM'd me sayin the scoring system i came up with is great


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

here is the scoring system we are going with

NEWLY EDITED RULES........WHAT ARE SOME THOUGHTS ON THIS. LET ME KNOW THROUGH PM OF ANY CHANGES THAT SHOULD BE MADE

*1) Archery kills get full points
2) Firearm kills get 1/2 points
3) must be a current season for that animal
4) If asked to show a tag or license, you must do so
5) must not exceed bag limit
6) Only North American Big Game animals (including wild turkey)
7) NO SMALL GAME ANIMALS (squirrels, gophers, rabbits, etc)
8) NO small birds
9) NO young animals (fawns, calves, cubs, etc)*
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 150"- 15 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 120"- 12 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 100"- 6 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck under 100"- 3 points (let them grow)
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) doe- 5 points
Black bear- 10 points
Brown Bear- 15 points
Bull Moose- 15 points
Cow moose- 10 points
Bull Elk- 15 points
Cow Elk- 10 points
Wild Turkey (tom)- 10 points
Wild Turkey (jake)- 7 points
Wild Turkey (hen)- 5 points
*NO WILD TURKEY PULLETS ALLOWED* (young turkeys that are less than one year old)
Caribou (bull)- 15 points
Caribou (cow)- 10 points
Mountain Goats or Bighorn Sheep (male)- 15 points
Mountain Goats or Bighorn Sheep (female)- 10 points
Predators- 5 points (does not include raccoons, badgers, etc)
Beaver- 1 point (limit 5 per every 2 WEEKS)
Hogs- 3 points (limit 5 per MONTH)
Bowfishing- 1/2 point per fish (limit 5 per WEEK)
Pheasants, quail, grouse, duck, goose- 1 point (limit 5 per every 2 WEEKS)


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Looking good, but people might run up the scores with the pheasants and quail and stuff since you can use a gun for them. I don't have any suggestions yet but that may be a problem later in the contest.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i know i already ask this but i think mountain lion[cougar] should be atleast 10 points not the regular 5 a predator gets


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> i know i already ask this but i think mountain lion[cougar] should be atleast 10 points not the regular 5 a predator gets


ok guys thanks for the suggestions. i will work on those later today and try to get it fixed


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I really do not think gun kills should be allowed, some kids kill like 7 deer a year with guns. and this is an ARCHERY site.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

there half the points and we already explained why guns are allowed. I think if someone kills 7 deer in one year with a rifle we better be looking up game laws. Besides, thats why we have teams. Someone might actually be able to shoot 7 deer a year with a rifle, but the other member on the team might not even shoot one at all. And I don't think any young archers are going to be bow hunting big horn sheep with there bow unless there going to shoot at it from 150 yards away. Theres no cover in the mountains so you can't sneek close to them. If your younger and going on a big horn sheep hunt in the mountains, chances are your going to be taking your gun.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

This year the state wide limit in Arkansas is 6. So It wouldn't be 2 hard to kill 7


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

And did you kill 6 deer with a rifle than? My limit was 4 deer last year and I filled my tags. 3 deer with a bow and 1 deer with a rifle. The reason I killed one with my rifle is because of this. The game and parks commision have the rilfe season on the week scientist believe the rut will happen. They will not let bowhunters hunt during rifle season because they think there will be to many hunters hunting. So if I can't bowhunt during the rut, than I'm missing out on the best time of the year to hunt. Since I can't bow hunt, I take my rifle out to injoy the best time of the year. And when I take my gun out, I'm certianly not going to shoot the first buck I see. I wait for a big one to come along. So I can use the rifle to hunt the best time of the year, which is during the rut. Its only 1/2 the points so no one is going to be running up the points any way. So I don't see why you guys won't axcept it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I did not think shoot 7 deer with my shotgun this year. I just think it is bs that we are allowed to use gun, and if any kid goes big horn sheep hunting, then good for them, maybe one kid? I would guess 0 would go, I might have to reconsider joining this contest if we are allowed to use guns, I am not going to argue, and I dont care if you guys do a rifle and gun contest, but I will just join the deer contest, cause I am not going to be hunting no damn big horn sheep, or elk, or moose or anything. sorry.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

No I haven't killed 6 deer with a rifle in a year. I could have had I pulled the trigger or had I even carried a gun.



P.s my dad killed like 10 year be fore last. Because of a urban archey hunt


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, my friend killed a bunch of deer, like 8 or something, gun and bow mix, but I like this site because it is archery based. bringing guns here is not right because some people have a better advantage, ie. Illinois and Indiana and maybe one other state can not use rifles, only shotguns and muzzleloaders with I do not use, I can go and kill a bunch or ducks and geese, sure ill get half points, but that is easy. When I told Kyle to bring geese in this contest it is because I wanted to practice archery by stalking the geese with my bow. bringing a gun into an archery contest is like bringing a 12 gauge to shoot the fish then just go net the fish. thats all I am saying.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah, my friend killed a bunch of deer, like 8 or something, gun and bow mix, but I like this site because it is archery based. bringing guns here is not right because some people have a better advantage, ie. Illinois and Indiana and maybe one other state can not use rifles, only shotguns and muzzleloaders with I do not use, I can go and kill a bunch or ducks and geese, sure ill get half points, but that is easy. When I told Kyle to bring geese in this contest it is because I wanted to practice archery by stalking the geese with my bow. bringing a gun into an archery contest is like bringing a 12 gauge to shoot the fish then just go net the fish. thats all I am saying.


So your saying gun hunting is wrong? Haven't you ever killed a deer with a gun of any kind? I know you would hunt with one if you lived in nebraska


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am not saying gun hunting is wrong, I have not killed a gun of any kind, I think that it is wrong that we allowed to use a gun on an ARCHERY site.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea but its wrong to say archery is the only thing we include, even on an archery site. some people are only going to get a deer gun hunting!


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> This year the state wide limit in Arkansas is 6. So It wouldn't be 2 hard to kill 7


in michigan where i live u can buy 1 doe tag A DAY (thats last year, not sure about this year). Thats basically like a limit of 100 lol


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

would it be better if gun kills were 1/4 points?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> would it be better if gun kills were 1/4 points?


 i just ave to try and make everyone happy and when there is 2 sides arguing, thats pretty hard


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> would it be better if gun kills were 1/4 points?


If you made gun kills 1/4 the points you would have to change some of the other animal scoring. either 1/2 or no points. The more I think about this the more I think we Shouldn't even have a year long contest. Just the turkey and deer contest.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I do not like the fact of using a gun for this contest, if people only gun hunt, then dont join this contest. If we do include guns im going to have to drop out, dont just change your mind just because of me, but ill just join the adults league.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Can you explain why you would drop out if guns are allowed. They've been allowed for the whole and you didn't want to quit then. I doubt people on here only gun hunt because this is an archery website. And it would be fair any way because Its only 1/2 the points. I really don't see a problem if gun kills are 1/2 points


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I was justing thinking about it, it is personal preference, I do not feel like it is fair.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well its not fair for different people, but its fair for others and thats why there is teams to even it out, because someone on your team might only bow hunt and someone on your team might only gun hunt but shoot 1 or 2 deer a year.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well maybe they should go off to some gunhuntingtalk.com.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

:lol3: you mean this site http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow.. haha, that is ironic, but yeah, I think I will drop out, I dont want to argue about it either. we started this contest to early and I am just gonna join the adults, where there wont be any arguing, this contest seems like it will end the same as my contest.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

this is stupid! the last two contest i have seen come from this forum have ended up with nothing but a buch of cry babies whining and complaining all the time! so im out!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

09Admiral said:


> this is stupid! the last two contest i have seen come from this forum have ended up with nothing but a buch of cry babies whining and complaining all the time! so im out!


I do not know what you are talking about, I am not whining, or crying, or even upset, I can drop out if I want. I dont like the fact of using guns here. I am not whining at anybody to change it, I simply said change it if you want, but as long as there is guns this aint the contest for me.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I do not know what you are talking about, I am not whining, or crying, or even upset, I can drop out if I want. I dont like the fact of using guns here. I am not whining at anybody to change it, I simply said change it if you want, but as long as there is guns this aint the contest for me.


i didnt say outdoorsman3 is whining and crying, i made a statement in general that has more to do than just with you


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh alright good. Cause I want to be as far away from whining and crying from an internet contest as possible.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

09Admiral said:


> this is stupid! the last two contest i have seen come from this forum have ended up with nothing but a buch of cry babies whining and complaining all the time! so im out!


We are not whining, we are making it fair for everyone before the contest starts. It may involve an argument, but we certainly arn't whining


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

im gonna start a thread with a poll to see if anyone wants to do the contest. I will make it start august 31 so it will start with deer and it will go to may 31 and include turkeys. Only deer, elk, moose, turkeys, etc....(any type of north american big game) will be allowed......Go vote on the thread and We will see how it goes from there. If you like it, just vote, and you will NOT have to say yu are in, because if you are in this contest that i was gonna start , i will automatically count u in the possible new august-may contest


----------

